# Buckinghamshire Detailer ?



## Ricky911

Hi there

Any good recommendations for a good detailer in Buckinghamshire Pref near Aylesbury 
Looking to get a Porsche Cayenne spruced up 

Kind regards 
Ricky


----------



## Radish293

Ricky911 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Any good recommendations for a good detailer in Buckinghamshire Pref near Aylesbury
> Looking to get a Porsche Cayenne spruced up
> 
> Kind regards
> Ricky


You won't get better than Alex at Elite car care. He's based in Bourne End near Wycombe. I wish I was still close by he did some excellent work for me a few years back

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Car.crash

DetailR


----------



## Ricky911

Thanks will check both


----------



## GSB1

Check out Adam Jeffrey.


----------

